# Nico Style Att Chains



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Been messing with chains lately. Here's a Nico-style ATT (against the ties) setup on a eucalyptus natural. This style ties with chains is pretty accurate and very secure for me. And cheap. Smiley at 10m with 7/16" in 1/4" maple ply. When shooting, the bands are on the shooters side of the forks. Thanks due to Nico for the guidance.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is gentleman's bands. I don't think I can pull them


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the first photo is very suggestive! is the rubber sterling? looks like a neat setup, and the box? is it a catch box, or are you just burying steel through it, ops never mind its just a good solid target.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It's a drawer that I set matches on top of


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm digging chains alot lately for rock shooting. All I have is the Walmart 64s, not the cool red #32s.
ATT is an interesting setup. If I ever make another nat maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks, is the Nico bad set up searchable? so far i havent had any results return? and the rubber is it alliance? i used to use this similar red rubber when i was a kid and it rotted to fast, and i do like the looks of the red.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

They're red clay 32's in a 333


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Rubberbandguns.com medium ammo


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i'll have a look thanks PS


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

what a beautiful natural, great setup and not only are you a great shooter you seem to be good with a variety of setups, thanks for sharing


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You should have written "have a nice day







," on the box.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice looking! Yep, those office rubber bands are like diesel trucks ... not the fastest thing on the road, but they will carry a lot of weight.

Is that black friction tape around the fork tips? What is the purpose ... just to keep the bands from slipping against the forks?

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Nico uses some clothe between the wrap and the bands to reduce wear on the bands in this setup so im guessing popshot has done the same. Nice natural pop shot i might have to try copying the shape. What is your favourite method for chains so far. I like tabs wirh chains.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup, it's the bands laid on the fork wrapped with a layer of cloth then wrapped with lots of rubber. The cloth insulates the chains from the abrasion of the rubber when you pull. It works really well, no fork tip abrasion as you're pulling straight against the ties


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the method, learned from Nico, though the bands are 64's




Dunno about fork connections of Nico's, though I've done similar things before with boardcuts......


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

This is Nico's attachment method. Against The Ties or ATT. Like the pic, with the bands on the user's side.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

pop shot said:


> This is Nico's attachment method. Against The Ties or ATT. Like the pic, with the bands on the user's side.


Thanks for the clarification, appreciated....


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I was puzzled by it for awhile, I had to ask him for clarification


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Would it be possible to draw the rubber bands ( at fork end ) through a short section of Tex`s dipped tubes (with pliers and a string), and use this devise to protect the rubber bands at the tie off point?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

is Nico still around by the way? that guy is a legend


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You could, but the cloth protects the bands from rubber to rubber abrasion. Nicos over with the other guys. I really like the looks and performance of this style


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

AZ shooter said:


> You could, but the cloth protects the bands from rubber to rubber abrasion.


This is an excellent point!
I found when making fixed Chinese tube sets that the biggest source of wear was at the fork where the tubes abraded against the little piece of tube used to protect them from the ties.


----------

